# Eye Injury



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

I woke up the other morning to this, I thought it was just an eye injury and treated with aquarium salt, it hasent healed as of yet. Am I looking at somethin worse? Thanks.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

can you post your water parameters?
looks like popeye to me, how much, and for how long are you dosing salt?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

i perform 2x water changes a week. Water parameers are fine, 84 degrees. I added 8 tablespoons pre mixed aquarium salt yesterday.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

looks like pop eye to me


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

whats the best way to treat popeye?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

8Jaws said:


> whats the best way to treat popeye?


I once had to treat one of my p's for popeye and i used "Maracyn-Two". It cleared up in about a week. Wasn't as bad as your guy though, it looks pretty bad. It also looks pretty cloudy. I would give Maracyn or Maracyn-Two a shot, they both cure popeye. You should be able to get some at your LFS.

Are you feeding live food?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

no, i only feed smelt, shrimp and pellets. I picked up melafix all fish stores are closed, hopefully will see improvement soon.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

odyssey said:


> can you post your water parameters?
> looks like popeye to me, how much, and for how long are you dosing salt?


is there any left over food in the tank.... a group of my p's get this cloudy eye from time to time if there are pieces off food fouling the water . my water params do not read bad when this occurs...

i would try the marcyn I or II as stated above..


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

no left over food, there are two other P's in there with him and they are fine. I think he injured his eye on the filter intake or something. I keep the tank in really good condition. I will stop the melafix and start marcyn II since that seems to be the general concenus. He can see out the eye, i hope he dosent loose the eye, my wife loves him.

I will run the parameters tonight, i premixed 8 tablesppons of aquarium salt on saturday. I am going to clean the tank tonight add the marcyn and add more salt. how much salt shoult i add?


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

good luck with the treatment...keep us updated!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

i did a water change last night, cleaned the tank really well. I added the marcyn II, is it common to make the water very cloudy? Also, should I add another dose of salt? I will post another picture of his eye this evening to see if there is any improvement. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

8Jaws said:


> i did a water change last night, cleaned the tank really well. I added the marcyn II, is it common to make the water very cloudy? Also, should I add another dose of salt? I will post another picture of his eye this evening to see if there is any improvement. Thanks for the help.


i agree with you i think the reason for his eye problem is a injury...i think he was maybe getting in a fight with one of your other 2 p's?...i would keep treating him with salt, cuz it just can get better and salt won't harm your fish IMO
try and make 3 times per week 25% water changes make sure that the temperature is around 82 and keep treating him with predissolved salt....i have no experience with maracyn 2 but i think most of the medications make your tank water a lil cloudy especially since you removed the carbon.
good luck


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd add not the recommended salt dosage 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons since you treat him with maracyn i'd add 1 tablespoon for every 10 gallons...does he eat? if so i'd go to the fish store and get some diet fish food with vitamins (just add it to his regular food and he will eat it with)


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

he will not eat, however it is not uncommon for him to go long periods without eating because of his size. he is very active with the other two. I keep the tank at 84 degrees always. I am going to try and feed him tonight, really hoping he dosent loose the eye.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

if he doesn't eat at all try and throw a bite size piece of beefheart in the tank, but don't forget to remove the grey/silverish skin (the skin is fat and not healthy)...maybe that works


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

We really need to know those water params because just adding salt and hoping it was caused by injury is really sketchy.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

the water parameters are fine. no ammonia, nitrates under 20, clear and clean. There is plenty of filtration, I have 4 fluval 404's and a 801 powerhead and air pump for extra oxygen. These piranhas are given extra attention. The eye starting looking a little better this morning and he is much more active then yesterday. he still hasent eaten and usually eats like a monster.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

What about Nitrites?, although the no ammonia throws out the idea of an ammonia burn.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

as i stated water parameters are fine nitirites=0, it clearly isnt ammonia burn, I never suspected it was. My tank has been running for over two years with 2 fluval 404's with 4 of the media compartments with biomax. he either has gotten bite or smashed his eye into the filter intake. does marcyn do anything for the eye injury (maybe prevent additional or subsequent infections) or am i wasting my money?


----------

